# Thinking about buying. want opinions please =)



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

His rump kind of concerns me. Any thoughts?



Beautiful Dancing Horse for Sale!!


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

It may be a stupid question, but what do they mean by dancing?


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

newbhj said:


> It may be a stupid question, but what do they mean by dancing?


Hahahaha I think they mean his gait.....because the horse doesn't dance :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Doesn't look like a quarter horse, either. Looks like it must be part gaited. That walk is not a qh walk. Could not tell what sort of bit or hackamore that was, but the horse sounded like it was roaring . Maybe just tense or frightened, but his breathing was odd.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Doesn't look like a quarter horse, either. Looks like it must be part gaited. That walk is not a qh walk. Could not tell what sort of bit or hackamore that was, but the horse sounded like it was roaring . Maybe just tense or frightened, but his breathing was odd.


Thats what i felt that he was frightened. Sounded like it for sure.... kinda felt bad for him he is gorgeous tho and I feel he has a lot of potential in the right hands


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd be concerned. The add says to me that the owner really doesn't know much about horses, and looking at it ridden, to me it just seems that it doesn't really do anything. Just roughly aided to do things. Doesn't really relax, round up or accept aids. I'm always cautious of horses owned by inexperienced owners - they seem to create a world of problems. Have you seen it in person?

I think its quite a lot to pay for a horse that doesn't do anything, hasn't done anything and isn't particularly well bred (that I know of).


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Personally I dont like him. The video and pic dont show enough to critique him but IF he is a Quarter Horse he is stallion as are all the horses this seller has for sale. He is definately short striding in the front either because he has a problem or the person riding him (which is likely)has him messed up. I also cant see the bit but it definately has a long shank for a very young horse. He also looks like he lacks bone and appears to be way too refined in the legs...He has a nece shiny coat but thats about all I like about him.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

The "dancing" the horses do is a trained gait - their front feet and legs are whipped to make the horses high step. Some of the trainers call it a piaffe, but it's not a true piaffe.

They will train any breed of horse to "dance," so it's very possible that the horse is a quarter horse.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He looks like a very very very green QH that is not very typical of the breed and who is being badly badly ridden. 

He looks like he needs to be cut and needs to be started over and have a foundation put on him. 

You looking for a horse for now or a long term project? he is the latter and not the former.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm no expert by any means but there's something about it all that bothers me too. Also the fact that the guy is pretty big on a barely 4 year old horse, spurring himm nearly the whole time he's riding him. The hors seems uncomfortable and confused. He is also overpriced for being young and inexperienced. I think he could have potential with the right owner and the right training but I don't know how much you would have to correct or reteach him due to his previous owner's lack of knowledge and experience.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

he looks like a real project. I dont see any kind of dancing going on in that video. like others said, the guy doesnt look like he knows what hes doing. If you have a good trainer and are experienced yourself and are looking for a serious project then i would take him. but if not, i would leave him.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

The guy has three others for sale and I want to take them all off of his hands just to give their poor minds a break. This is the worst video of them all:


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Can you imagine trying to ride that poor horse?


----------



## jessicapworkman (Jul 10, 2011)

This guy is abusive. You can tell from the way the horses are obviously terrified and wound up to the breaking point whenever he handles them. IMO I see horses with some potential psychological trauma by no fault of their own, that being said I would love to be able to take them and help them. If your looking for a project I say go for it and hopefully you can help one of these poor guys out, if not though I would stay far far away from this guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, the rider is very harsh and demanding. The Mexican saddle makes me think he might be of Mexican heritage. They ride oftimes very harshly there. They expect instant obedience and sometimes use pretty harsh spurs, and bits. Not to say all do this at all, and they have some really amazingly trained and high quality horses their, too. 
That horse strikes me as the one who has been trained to "jump now and ask how high on the way up, or else!"

He looks to be really nicely put together, tho. He is a bit light of bone, but is he is Mexican bred, he might also be very sturdy and agile.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

You are correct, Tiny. Not all Mexican trainers are abusive. My neighbor is of Mexican descent, and he trains horses. He's amazing the way he can handle the rankest of horses with ease. I wouldn't say he's the gentlest person on earth, but he's far from abusive. He turns out nice, quiet riding horses that are very well trained and responsive - not hyper or nervous at all, unlike that horse in the video...


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

dee said:


> You are correct, Tiny. Not all Mexican trainers are abusive. My neighbor is of Mexican descent, and he trains horses. He's amazing the way he can handle the rankest of horses with ease. I wouldn't say he's the gentlest person on earth, but he's far from abusive. He turns out nice, quiet riding horses that are very well trained and responsive - not hyper or nervous at all, unlike that horse in the video...


 
You can tell which ones do it properly because the horses are relaxed and calm, not wound up and stiff like these horses.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Exactly. My neighbor does have one "dancing" horse, but it only "dances" in response to a specific cue. The horse seems calm when he's "dancing," he's just about like horses doing dressage - he's "on." The rest of the time, my grandkids could ride that horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*SHUDDERS* some nice looking horses, but who knows what issues you would be buying with them. As a project maybe, but I would think you would have to turn them out for a while to chill out, and then start from the beginning again with them, such a **** shame:twisted:


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

The grey one, Moro, he has listed looks to be a very nice horse, in spite of having his chin cranked down to his chest. Maybe the guy hasn't had him long enough to screw him up yet? 

Sad that people will use the "heritage" card to excuse abusive training methods. Makes true trainers of any nationality look bad because of an idiotic few.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

jumanji321 said:


> The guy has three others for sale and I want to take them all off of his hands just to give their poor minds a break. This is the worst video of them all:
> 
> Handsome Dan being worked with long riens - YouTube


These people are idiots. Do you have any idea how physically difficult it is to step like that for taht long. I only watched half of the video and the horse was working up a good sweat.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> These people are idiots. Do you have any idea how physically difficult it is to step like that for taht long. I only watched half of the video and the horse was working up a good sweat.


 
Yes I do, I could see him getting tired and hear his breathing getting quite rapid. There is a reason horses at high levels of dressage only do it for a short amount of time.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I do want a project horse. Also, I did not see that video of handsome Dan. It downright ****ed me off >:O Thanks for all the feedback guys. I did see him in person and I still want him so I might get him =)


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

redape49 said:


> I do want a project horse. Also, I did not see that video of handsome Dan. It downright ****ed me off >:O Thanks for all the feedback guys. I did see him in person and I still want him so I might get him =)


 
I just double clicked on the video for the ad you posted to access the sellers YT account. Showed the other three he's selling with links to their ads as well. The guy likes the word "dancing" quite a bit.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

jumanji321 said:


> I just double clicked on the video for the ad you posted to access the sellers YT account. Showed the other three he's selling with links to their ads as well. The guy likes the word "dancing" quite a bit.


I think he thinks it sounds appealing.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I like him, I would by him. but thats just me.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

This guys an idiot that trys to pass himselve off as a real trainer.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, I need to ask a dumb question - where is everyone finding the video?! lol when I click on it there is no link to it.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

You could not possibly pay me enough money to convince me to take a horse that had been charro trained.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I am personally disgusted by the way these animals are trained and treated. You can tell that all of those stallions are beginning to or already have formed upside-down necks from being ridden with their heads so high and tucked at the crest. Standard practice with this kind of riding is to have the horse hold it's head high to look 'proud' and rounding, flexation, etc- are never taught to the animals. They are ridded in curb bits, as you'll see if you zoom in to the ads. 

If you're a very experienced rider who is willing to pay for the horse to be cut, can accomodate it as it's testosterone levels out, and you're willing to work with a horse who most likely reacts to fear, pain, and roughness rather than light aids and reward methods- then go for it. If any of these things make you think twice though, I'd say move on.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

(i haven't read all of the responses yet so excuse me if this is a repeat of anything someone else has said)

i see a lot of horses like this for sale on craigslist in my area. they tend to be QHs or some mix of QH and Iberian type horses. the Hispanic riders (typically) are the ones with them and they teach them to "dance" in the manner of vaqueros from central/south america. some are well trained and are quite nice. others are forced and man handled into "dancing". it all depends on the rider/trainer/horse. not to say that's the case here but that's my first thought unfortunately.


----------



## equinesalways (Jan 5, 2010)

Crappy "training" aside, only one other person said anything about this horse's gender. I want to be sure that this point is made: He is a stallion. It sounds like you are looking for a project, which this horse is for sure, but are you looking for a stallion?


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL Dratfxdressage I don't blame you. I feel bad for him tho. IquitosARG10, click the link in my first post and there is an option to see a video of him on that page.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I only watched the video of Dan, and I think he should be the one getting whipped. :/
Dan is so beautiful, I feel so sorry for him having to live a life being whipped because he does not want to do something or is scared.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Boo hiss it doesn't show me a link to watch it  I watched some others tho and I am in agreeance that we need to attach some side reins to this "trainer" and start whipping him lol. He is a gorgeous looking horse though!! He looks very sweet


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

These are no trainers, IMO....they are abusers. I see lovely horses that have, what appears to be harsh bits, with the reins tied to the horn so tightly the horse has no option than to "arch his neck". Then they are put in long reins and beaten until they "dance". 

Sad for the horse, but I wouldn't touch what would have to be very damaged horses with a ten foot pole. I'd say pass.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

My two cents they have him saddled for a reason I think its to hide his weight condition his rear looks sloped like he's under weight feet look horridly long and why the hell they got his head tied so taught for makes me wanna tie the owner up like that poor guy needs rescued and gelded.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

apachiedragon said:


> The grey one, Moro, he has listed looks to be a very nice horse, in spite of having his chin cranked down to his chest. Maybe the guy hasn't had him long enough to screw him up yet?
> 
> Sad that people will use the "heritage" card to excuse abusive training methods. Makes true trainers of any nationality look bad because of an idiotic few.


I say we go crank his chin down with a chain was it just me or were that paints feet all jacked up. You know I'm gonna say this dont care if I'm politically correct the mexicans are brutal to their horses I knew it was a mexcians horse the moment I seen it, the tack gave it away. I hope some one either reports him, and the horses get out of there. But he'll probably get more to take their place.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

equinesalways said:


> Crappy "training" aside, only one other person said anything about this horse's gender. I want to be sure that this point is made: He is a stallion. It sounds like you are looking for a project, which this horse is for sure, but are you looking for a stallion?


It takes under an hour to geld and 6 months to a yr to be rid of the testosterone that would give that horse time to be a horse and give her time to show him that most people aren't cruel sob's


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry to be so harsh this just breaks my heart I hate to see animals suffer it brings out a very ugly side to me.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I watched the video in hopes that Handsome Dan would kick him.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> I say we go crank his chin down with a chain was it just me or were that paints feet all jacked up. You know I'm gonna say this dont care if I'm politically correct the mexicans are brutal to their horses I knew it was a mexcians horse the moment I seen it, the tack gave it away. I hope some one either reports him, and the horses get out of there. But he'll probably get more to take their place.


How do you know he was Mexican? Just because he was speaking Spanish does not mean he is Mexican. There are good and bad, abusive and lazy in all races you can not base all people of a race on one bad one. My husband is from Mexico and he is one of the sweetest, kindest people I have ever met even chased of two very large stray dogs to save a little kitten they were after. However my exhusband was an abusive SOB that took my wonderful German Shephard to the pound while I was out of town working just to hurt me and he was a white American guy.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> How do you know he was Mexican? Just because he was speaking Spanish does not mean he is Mexican. There are good and bad, abusive and lazy in all races you can not base all people of a race on one bad one. My husband is from Mexico and he is one of the sweetest, kindest people I have ever met even chased of two very large stray dogs to save a little kitten they were after. However my exhusband was an abusive SOB that took my wonderful German Shephard to the pound while I was out of town working just to hurt me and he was a white American guy.


His name was listed as Carlos and the tack is of mexican decent.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> How do you know he was Mexican? Just because he was speaking Spanish does not mean he is Mexican. There are good and bad, abusive and lazy in all races you can not base all people of a race on one bad one. My husband is from Mexico and he is one of the sweetest, kindest people I have ever met even chased of two very large stray dogs to save a little kitten they were after. However my exhusband was an abusive SOB that took my wonderful German Shephard to the pound while I was out of town working just to hurt me and he was a white American guy.


He was speaking Spanish, his name is Carlos & this is a common practice with _some _in the Mexican culture. Not all of course but some. I've seen other cultures do this same type of abuse too. Always stallions too. Check out other You tube videos.
At least this horse wasn't tied to the poles. 
Yes, there is good & bad everywhere.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not finding a video!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> How do you know he was Mexican? Just because he was speaking Spanish does not mean he is Mexican. There are good and bad, abusive and lazy in all races you can not base all people of a race on one bad one. My husband is from Mexico and he is one of the sweetest, kindest people I have ever met even chased of two very large stray dogs to save a little kitten they were after. However my exhusband was an abusive SOB that took my wonderful German Shephard to the pound while I was out of town working just to hurt me and he was a white American guy.


I wanted to add that taking a dog to the pound in no way shape or form compares to torturing a horse...JMO


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

It does if she was automatically put to sleep I got home 2 days later and called as soon as I got home and the lady said he told her she(my dog) was aggressive and had bitten someone which was a complete lie. She lost her life because he was a jerk. I believe all animals are equal I do not love one more than the other I had had her since she was 12 weeks old and she was 10 years old. However I do see your point about the tack, name ect my point is you can not say all are bad because of one. I once seen a Cuban at a truck stop in Florida when I was a truck driver beating the crap out of his dog I know he was cuben because they have a very distinct way of talking plus he had a cuben flag on his car regardless to say me and a few of my large male truck driving friends had a few choice words for him and held him while the police got there. The poor dog was so scared. But I don't go somewhere and say all cubens are abusive just like I don't say all white men are abusive.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

But I don't go somewhere and say all cubens are abusive just like I don't say all white men are abusive.[/QUOTE said:


> I don't see where anyone said all Mexican trainers are abusive. In fact, I kind of read the opposite. It was said a couple of times that they aren't all the same.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> I say we go crank his chin down with a chain was it just me or were that paints feet all jacked up. You know I'm gonna say this dont care if I'm politically correct *the mexicans are brutal to their horses *I knew it was a mexcians horse the moment I seen it, the tack gave it away. I hope some one either reports him, and the horses get out of there. But he'll probably get more to take their place.


Do you see it now. I know there are bad ones I have seen a few when I have visited I am just saying there are also alot of good ones that I have also seen.


----------



## kat1985 (Oct 8, 2008)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> It takes under an hour to geld and 6 months to a yr to be rid of the testosterone that would give that horse time to be a horse and give her time to show him that most people aren't cruel sob's


speaking from personal experience, my mare WAS trained this way. I never knew until about a year after i adopted her and came into contact with her former owner by chance. she became so petrified of people that these "trainers" were unable to sell her. she was picked up by a local dealer where this woman bought her BECAUSE SHE FELT BAD FOR HER. she literally had to be ace'd to be backed, loaded, feet trimmed, anything.

yes, my mare probably would have seen a far worse fate if her former owner didn't buy her up. but let me tell you this horse RUINED her 20 year riding career, she became so afraid of what this mare could do that she still to this day _will never mount a horse again_

and just to give you a time frame: it took my horse 5 years of sitting *untouched* in pasture (while her former owner still had her) and then another year and a half (once i got her) of being handled and retrained under saddle for her to trust people again and be ready to even START a discipline. not weeks, not months, I'm talking YEARS. even still there are some things that she will never get over...

treating an animal this way can and WILL scar them for life. just please be totally sure that you can see this horse all the way through if you decide to go forward with this and be ready to handle whatever you cannot change. the time, money, and patience involved is something that is not for everyone. not saying that you can't handle it by any means (i somehow did!) or that this horse will be the same way, but just want to give you a picture of what you COULD be up against


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

kat1985 said:


> speaking from personal experience, my mare WAS trained this way. I never knew until about a year after i adopted her and came into contact with her former owner by chance. she became so petrified of people that these "trainers" were unable to sell her. she was picked up by a local dealer where this woman bought her BECAUSE SHE FELT BAD FOR HER. she literally had to be ace'd to be backed, loaded, feet trimmed, anything.
> 
> yes, my mare probably would have seen a far worse fate if her former owner didn't buy her up. but let me tell you this horse RUINED her 20 year riding career, she became so afraid of what this mare could do that she still to this day _will never mount a horse again_
> 
> ...


I'm not buying the horse to far away or I would. I have rescued 6 horses total. I now have a two yr old that was untouched and was a rearing mess she no longer rears and is progressing at an amazing pace. That said he would be a project horse and most dont have a quick fix they will require alot of time ,love, and patience.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

kat1985 said:


> not weeks, not months, I'm talking YEARS. even still there are some things that she will never get over...
> 
> treating an animal this way can and WILL scar them for life.


I will agree with that statement. I have a horse now that is in his teens, and was very badly mistreated by an abusive trainer (not this style, but just as bad physically) as a 2 and 3 year old. It took me _years_ to undo the mental damage done to him. Even now he is still very spooky and nervous around strange people, especially men. There are very few people he will relax around. 

That won't be the case with all horses treated this way, but a large percentage of them will take more than just a couple months to recover from it.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> Do you see it now. I know there are bad ones I have seen a few when I have visited I am just saying there are also alot of good ones that I have also seen.


I do. Thanks. 

I think it is a cultural thing and sadly, an accepted training method in Mexico. 

I am sorry about your dog.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Bailey she was such a good girl. It hurt me much more when he did that than all the times he beat me. The physical wounds healed alot faster than the emotinal ones.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

if i were you id just keep goin. Forget you ever even saw this horse. they train theses horses to dance by tying them and whipping their feet, causing them to be very very nervous horses. My friend bought a rescue who had this treatment done to him and he had to be put down cuz he was just a frantic nervous mess all the time and got to be dangerous.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Need to send my appy up there for a few days and I guarantee you that guy would never whip a horse again.


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Need to send my appy up there for a few days and I guarantee you that guy would never whip a horse again.


My App would do the same thing....I kept hoping that Dan would just load up and kick the *(&$ out of him. That just makes me sick!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

AllegroAdante said:


> My App would do the same thing....I kept hoping that Dan would just load up and kick the *(&$ out of him. That just makes me sick!



When I got my app he had been abused and he will not tolerate it. It's sickening to see him turn on people knowing how sweet he really is but you don't dare ever take a whip him or you just opened a can of worms you don't want to mess with. I wished just one good time that horse would either turn and clobber the snot out of that man or just start backing and kicking cause my app would have killed that man, lord knows he has definitely injured enough people for stupid behaviors.


----------

